
Show HN: Reader for Chrome. Bookmarking made simple - rukshn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reader-extension-for-chro/emeacaomhbajejnndadbkbmfhpljjeik
======
rukshn
Hi, I'm the creator of Reader extension, please give feedback and ask anything
for clarifications :)

